# Mark Richt is not the answer.



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

I am sure I will get murdered for this statement, but his time should be up.  Here is why.

The top 6 states that produce NFL talent from the High School level since Mark Richt has been head coach at UGA are in this order.

1. California
2. Florida
3. Texas
4. Georgia
5. Ohio
6. Louisiana

Now, lets take a look at the national championships, and the games played for the national championship since Mark Richt has been at UGA.

2001 - Miami
2002 - Ohio State Beat Miami
2003 - LSU
2004 - USC
2005 - Texas beat USC
2006 - Florida beat Ohio State
2007 - LSU beat Ohio State
2008 - Florida
2009 - Alabama beat Texas
2010- Auburn
2011 - Alabama beat LSU
2012 - Alabama

Notice anything?  All of the other 5 states have produced 8National Champions, and 6 others we in the game.

Which state is missing.  GEORGIA.

To top it off, kids in California have a minimum of 4 other major Universities to choose from other than USC.  Florida has 3 major Universities for kids to choose.  Texas has a minimum of 3 as well.

Alabama kind of throws a wrench in the system, but they have the best coach, and recruiter in the nation.  Heck, Auburn won with the best player in the nation, who by the way is from College Park, GA.

Hey, Mark Richt is a great guy, but 13 years, and no National Championship, or even the chance to play in one does not hold water when your state produces the number of NFL players as ours does.


----------



## chadair (Sep 30, 2013)

it's Paul Johnson's fault!!


actually it has been discussed for some time here, the fact Richt has put more n the nfl than any SEC team.  but it's not gonna change anyones mind one way or another. either yer on the Richt train, or yer not!! but no matter how u look at it this year, only one I see not doin as good as the rest, is Grantham. but for some reason he gets a pass from the dog faithful and Bobo gets the blame!! see Clemson thread


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 30, 2013)

Could be worse. Be careful what you wish for


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

My wishes will never be met due to our acceptance of 10 win seasons.  We are just going to accept what we have, and finish where we do every year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 30, 2013)

I think CMR is a fine coach. I agree, be careful what you wish for. 

Georgia was 5 yds away from a NC last year. They would have beat ND. Heck, anyone that would have been in the NC game last year would have beat that ND team.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## nickel back (Sep 30, 2013)

sweet baby Jesus.....


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 30, 2013)

could be Richt's year


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 30, 2013)

Paymaster said:


>



This ^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2013)

Paymaster said:


>





Jeff Phillips said:


> This ^^^^



^^^THIS^^^^

There's one in every bunch..


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 30, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I am sure I will get murdered for this statement, but his time should be up.  Here is why.
> 
> The top 6 states that produce NFL talent from the High School level since Mark Richt has been head coach at UGA are in this order.
> 
> ...



And which coach can you not only guarantee will come to UGA to coach, but will also produce better results?


----------



## Horns (Sep 30, 2013)

Who would you suggest o wise one?


----------



## Raylander (Sep 30, 2013)

CMR is a fabulous coach and an even better human being. I would be proud to have my child play for him. He sets a great example in the game of life for these student/athletes. In the time of criminals getting by on there athletic abilities I salute CMR for providing these kids with leadership some of them may need for their futures (be it in football or elsewhere)


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 30, 2013)

Why on God's green earth did 11 people post on this thread. That's all I have to say. This thread needs to be buried and quick.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 30, 2013)

Plus he doesn't bolt at the first sign of the cash register... And lets not forget the year UGA played the Rainbows Warriors in the Sugar Bowl.. Dawgs flat out would've stomped ANYONE up and down the field that year- Got snubbed on the same technicality that had put Oklahoma in the NC game a few years prior


----------



## DSGB (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, he's persistent.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=717368&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7270917&highlight=#post7270917

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7268304&highlight=#post7268304

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6610729&highlight=#post6610729

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6604323&highlight=#post6604323

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6298719&highlight=#post6298719

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5466091&highlight=#post5466091


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

worleyburd86 said:


> Plus he doesn't bolt at the first sign of the cash register... And lets not forget the year UGA played the Rainbows Warriors in the Sugar Bowl.. Dawgs flat out would've stomped ANYONE up and down the field that year- Got snubbed on the same technicality that had put Oklahoma in the NC game a few years prior



What cash register?  He has never been offered another Job.  Bobo has never been offered another job.  Why is that. Miami has been through many coaches in the last 10 years.  Why has his own college not come calling?  Why has Florida State not come calling?


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

worleyburd86 said:


> CMR is a fabulous coach and an even better human being. I would be proud to have my child play for him. He sets a great example in the game of life for these student/athletes. In the time of criminals getting by on there athletic abilities I salute CMR for providing these kids with leadership some of them may need for their futures (be it in football or elsewhere)



Last I checked, the Georgia Girls are still part of the recruiting process.  If you know what I mean.


----------



## Horns (Sep 30, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> What cash register?  He has never been offered another Job.  Bobo has never been offered another job.  Why is that. Miami has been through many coaches in the last 10 years.  Why has his own college not come calling?  Why has Florida State not come calling?



How do you know if either has ever been offered a different job? Do you have an inside source?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> What cash register?  He has never been offered another Job.  Bobo has never been offered another job.  Why is that. Miami has been through many coaches in the last 10 years.  Why has his own college not come calling?  Why has Florida State not come calling?



Pretty simple really... 

Miami wouldn't want Richt.. He doesn't fit the Thuggish mentality.

FSU, had a coach in waiting and he is still there.

And how do you know that they've never been offered another job? They've also both publicly said on multiple occasions that they don't want to go anywhere else. 

I hear Kiffin is in need of a job.. And WHO would you want to replace him with?


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Like I said, I am sure I will get murdered for my post.  We will win the East.  Of course, the East is a joke.  The only comp should be Florida.  Florida produces the NFL talent.  Tennessee screwed up when they fired Fulmer.  The state does not put out enough home grown talent.  They must recruit very well nationally to compete, and Fulmer did that.  No numbers in Kentucky either.  South Carolina does not have the population to produce enough in state talent to beat us 3 out of 4 years, but they did. 

If we are happy paying someone 62K per week to win the East, then great. With the amount of talent in our State, there is no excuse to not be in the top 10 every year of his 12 years.  

Do I know the answer.  No, but I do know that Mark Richt will never win a national Championship at UGA.  And by the way, we can win out, and beat Alabama in the SEC Championship game, and we still will not be at the dance.  Ohio State is a shoe in, and either Oregon, Florida State, or Clemson will go undefeated, and go to the dance.  this is the one year when a 1 loss SEC Champion will not be in the national Championship game.


----------



## timothyroland (Sep 30, 2013)

only thing I can add is Bobo was offered another job.  can't render the school right off hand but it was earlier this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

The weather outside today was beautiful. I love this time of year!


----------



## Curlydog (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Why on God's green earth did 11 people post on this thread. That's all I have to say. This thread needs to be buried and quick.



Because it's hard to face the truth.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> The weather outside today was beautiful. I love this time of year!


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 30, 2013)

Be careful, you could end up like The Big Orange.  The grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

MadMallard said:


> Be careful, you could end up like The Big Orange.  The grass is not always greener on the other side.



Tennessee did make a mistake.  Fulmer was able to land Peyton Manning.  That one signing allowed them to recruit nationally, and build on that.  Case in point was a National Championship the year after Manning left.  The difference between Georgia in state talent, and Tennessee in state talent is night and day.  

Memphis is the only area that produces top notch talent consistently, and it is mainly at the skill positions. 

Notre Dame is a prime example of a school that will never be a top 10 team year in, and year out.  They must recruit Nationally to even have a shot at the top 10.  Once every couple of years they will get a nice combination of National talent, but it will result in 1 or 2 good years, followed by mediocre years.

It is all about athletes.  UGA is the Flagship school in a state that produces the 4th most NFL players.  How can anything lower than top 10 every year be acceptable?


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> only thing I can add is Bobo was offered another job.  can't render the school right off hand but it was earlier this year.



If you can not remember the school, then it was not a top tier school.  

You might be referring to the OC job at Virginia Tech.  I would hardly call that a promotion.  I am talking about better jobs, than they currently have.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Sep 30, 2013)

chadair said:


> it's Paul Johnson's fault!!
> 
> 
> actually it has been discussed for some time here, the fact Richt has put more n the nfl than any SEC team.  but it's not gonna change anyones mind one way or another. either yer on the Richt train, or yer not!! but no matter how u look at it this year, only one I see not doin as good as the rest, is Grantham. but for some reason he gets a pass from the dog faithful and Bobo gets the blame!! see Clemson thread



I totally agree with the last 2 sentences here..i think grantham needs to go.i love his enthusiasm but with the nfl talent on last yrs defense they still gave up 30+ points a game..and still are..if not for bobos offense putting up high scores the dawgs would be in real bad shape.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

The other day I seen five drake mallards and couldnt shoot them. Man that tore me up........


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 30, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pretty simple really...
> 
> Miami wouldn't want Richt.. He doesn't fit the Thuggish mentality.
> 
> ...



Heck, why would Richt want to go anywhere else?  He makes $62,000.00 per week, and the majority of his fan base is in love with his character.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

The teal wouldnt work but did make a goose take a water nap.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 30, 2013)

I hear you BC but I can't shoot a gun this year. Dang shoulder surgery. Go Dawgs


----------



## Boom (Sep 30, 2013)

MadMallard said:


> Be careful, you could end up like The Big Orange.  The grass is not always greener on the other side.



If the grass is greener on the other side you can be sure the water bill is a lot higher.

Boom


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

trad bow said:


> I hear you BC but I can't shoot a gun this year. Dang shoulder surgery. Go Dawgs



man thats stinks brother. Hope you heal quick!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 30, 2013)

Prayers for you from here Trad Bow!


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't for the life of me figure out why some Dawg fans just can't appreciate what they have. I mean how in the world could Richt compete with the legacies of the likes Donnan or Goff? The man has a better winning percentage than the immortal Vince Dooly for Heaven's sake! And Dooly managed to win 1 in his 22 years (2 if you're desperate enough to claim the 68 title after losing the Sugar Bowl). At least give Richt 22 years and see where he stacks up...


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 30, 2013)

And lets not start with that long history of National Championships... you know, all 5 of them (again, 6 if you're desperate). Only 1 of which occurred during many on here's lifetime (unless you're desperate)...


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Sep 30, 2013)

Look how long it took Dooley. Even at that, the 1980 season had everything go right for the Dawgs.  Our "heralded" Junkyard Dawg defense that allowed only 11 points per game did it against some terrible teams that finished 6-5 and the offense had some major luck. 

Guess who the one ranked team was that we played that year?  Norte Dame.  My point is that there is just as much luck involved in winning a national title as skill. It all has to come together at the right time.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 30, 2013)

Just because The state of georgia produces talent doesn't mean they have to stay in state. I couldn't wait to get away from home for college, some of these kids want to get away from mom and dad or go to the school mom or dad went to. So you can't base it off the talent the state produces. If that was the case one of the colleges in California would win it all every year.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 30, 2013)

Coach Mark  is a class act on and off the field. My vote would be to keep him. Paymaster thanks. My biggest concern will be trying to learn how to cast my fly rod left handed and hopefully heal up so I will not miss next hunting season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2013)

CMR should take the job at southern cal where he has a shot at a national title.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Sep 30, 2013)

in regards to the great vince dooleys national championship..if I hadda been a coach with Herschel walker on my team shoot I woulda won the national championship too!mark richt does have a better percentage than dooley by far.hopefully after this yr muschamp will get fired from fla and uga can hire him as their defensive coordinator.richt or bobo aint the problem guys..richt is a little soft tho imo..


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh My


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> What cash register?  He has never been offered another Job.  Bobo has never been offered another job.  Why is that. Miami has been through many coaches in the last 10 years.  Why has his own college not come calling?  Why has Florida State not come calling?



Clueless you are.    Others have come and both have turned them down.  They are committed to UGA and I among many are committed to them staying.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 1, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> Like I said, I am sure I will get murdered for my post.  We will win the East.  Of course, the East is a joke.  The only comp should be Florida.  Florida produces the NFL talent.  Tennessee screwed up when they fired Fulmer.  The state does not put out enough home grown talent.  They must recruit very well nationally to compete, and Fulmer did that.  No numbers in Kentucky either.  South Carolina does not have the population to produce enough in state talent to beat us 3 out of 4 years, but they did.
> 
> If we are happy paying someone 62K per week to win the East, then great. With the amount of talent in our State, there is no excuse to not be in the top 10 every year of his 12 years.
> 
> Do I know the answer.  No, but I do know that Mark Richt will never win a national Championship at UGA.  And by the way, we can win out, and beat Alabama in the SEC Championship game, and we still will not be at the dance.  Ohio State is a shoe in, and either Oregon, Florida State, or Clemson will go undefeated, and go to the dance.  this is the one year when a 1 loss SEC Champion will not be in the national Championship game.



Give you 5 bucks to look in that crystal ball you got


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

Lane Kiffin+Butch Jones=26w-29L 
is less than 
Phil Fulmer+13years=152w52L & 1BCSMNC

I like good basic math myself.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 1, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> What cash register?  He has never been offered another Job.  Bobo has never been offered another job.  Why is that. Miami has been through many coaches in the last 10 years.  Why has his own college not come calling?  Why has Florida State not come calling?


And you know this to be true?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> And you know this to be true?



He doesn't know anything... Just trolling through...


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 1, 2013)

From a bama fan...Mark Richt is a great coach, a great person, and I am now upset with myself for paying attention to this useless thread.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey UGA fans, if you don't like Richt, Lane Kiffen is available!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 1, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> I am sure I will get murdered for this statement, but his time should be up.  Here is why.
> 
> The top 6 states that produce NFL talent from the High School level since Mark Richt has been head coach at UGA are in this order.
> 
> ...



Oh Lord


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 1, 2013)

Richt is going nowhere and you better get used to it.
Richt loves GA and GA is loving him.
Move on.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Clueless you are.    Others have come and both have turned them down.  They are committed to UGA and I among many are committed to them staying.



Clueless?  Please tell me what better job has been offered?


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

OK, let's take the emotions out of the UGA factor.  Should Mac Brown still be at Texas? USC saw that Lane was not the answer, so they cut their losses.  Did not give him much of a chance, but they cut him loose, because they knew there is too much talent in California to not produce.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> Just because The state of georgia produces talent doesn't mean they have to stay in state. I couldn't wait to get away from home for college, some of these kids want to get away from mom and dad or go to the school mom or dad went to. So you can't base it off the talent the state produces. If that was the case one of the colleges in California would win it all every year.



Sorry, but the mom, and dad thing is a little over rated.  95% of these kids parents never stepped foot in a college.  Take a look at some of the top rosters, and where the kids are from.  Over 90% of 5 star athletes in Alabama go where?  Same in Florida, California, Texas, Ohio.  Why do they keep there in state studs, and we do not?

In addition, California, Texas, Florida all have multiple universities for these kids to chose from.  We have 1 and a half, if you want to include GT.

7 players from last years defense now on NFL rosters.  How do we explain our defense last year?  We don't.  We all want to blame Grantham.  The problem is that our Head Coach still allows Grantham to be employed.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

4 of our Super 11 have committed to Clemson. Something tells me not one of their parents went to Clemson.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 1, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> From a bama fan...Mark Richt is a great coach, a great person, and I am now upset with myself for paying attention to this useless thread.



Yep....


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 6, 2013)

9 defensive players from last years team on an NFL roster in 2013.  Grantham is awful, and a good coach would have showed him the door last year.


There is more to this than just emotions.  Grantham is probably a great defensive line coach, but not a great coordinator.

I do not have an inside track on what goes on at UGA, but I do have an inside track on recruiting.  I have a family member who just got out of the recruiting business as a professional, and he will tell you that behind closed doors, most all recruiters know that Richt has under achieved with what he has in this State.  

As a DAWG fan, I hate to talk dirt on our head coach, but 13 years, and no ticket to the dance should not be acceptable to any DAWG.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Buzz (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm a TECH graduate (and fan) and I'm face palming at this post.


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 6, 2013)

Florida st moves up to # 5 uga drops to # 6


----------



## Curlydog (Oct 6, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> Florida st moves up to # 5 uga drops to # 6



Sorry that bshould be uga drops to #7


----------



## Buzz (Oct 6, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> Florida st moves up to # 5 uga drops to # 6



Seems fair, the Dawg's defense is quite bad this year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2013)

HuntDawg said:


> 4 of our Super 11 have committed to Clemson. Something tells me not one of their parents went to Clemson.



And we have taken some of the best from South Carolina, North Carolina, Florida etc.  You can't get em all and kids choose a particular school for various reasons, such as tradition, team on the rise, head coach, position coach, recruiter, playing time, family pressure, friend committed to said school, close to home, far from home, put kids in the NFL, etc etc.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> Florida st moves up to # 5 uga drops to # 6



Can't argue with that.


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2013)

Name another coach that has the winning percentage at UGA that Richt has had?  Richt didnt have the best college football player ever in Hershal Walker either, keep that in mind.  Richt is the real deal.  Grantham is a joke, i hope he stays there as long as they will have him.  Make no mistake, UGA wouldnt have won the last decade near as much if Richt hadnt been there.    13 years is too long to get a ticket to the dance?   You realize UGA has only been to "The Dance" 1 time?   I think most UGA fans expectations are too much every year but i have see South Carolina fans are as well so i cant say anything about that.  Richt is the real deal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Mark Richt loses games and hes not the answer. He wins games and he's not the answer. I guess he's just cant win for losing.....


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 6, 2013)

gin house said:


> Name another coach that has the winning percentage at UGA that Richt has had?  Richt didnt have the best college football player ever in Hershal Walker either, keep that in mind.  Richt is the real deal.  Grantham is a joke, i hope he stays there as long as they will have him.  Make no mistake, UGA wouldnt have won the last decade near as much if Richt hadnt been there.    13 years is too long to get a ticket to the dance?   You realize UGA has only been to "The Dance" 1 time?   I think most UGA fans expectations are too much every year but i have see South Carolina fans are as well so i cant say anything about that.  Richt is the real deal.



Gin House has it right. The fans have way too high of an expectation for UGA. We are not a championship caliber team this year and rarely are in other years as well. Our goal should be to contend for the SEC championship and maybe win a national championship in the process of doing that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2013)

Found this on another forum,, Just some food for thought.

Just shows how great of a tenure mark richt has had in Athens.  I found this on a site.


Out of 25 head football coaches at UGA since 1892, only Robert Winston (1894) has a greater winning percentage than Coach Richt.  Prior to CMR's arrival at UGA, the Dawgs had an all-time record of 640-361-54 (63.2%).  Coach Richt has exceeded that winning percentage by 11.3% (UGA's all-time overall winning percentage is now up to 64.7%).  Thus for head coaches that have served at UGA for more than one year, none has ever won a greater percentage of their games than CMR.  Furthermore, if UGA beats Tennessee this Saturday, then Coach Richt will tie Coach Dooley winning percentage (70.7%) in SEC games.

Coach Winston [1 year]: 5-1 (83.3%)
Coach Richt [12+ years]: 120-41 (74.5%) overall; 69-29 (70.4%) SEC
Coach Stegeman [3 years]: 20-6-3 (74.1%)
Coach Dooley [25 years]: 201-77-10 (71.5%) overall; 104-42-4 (70.7%) SEC
Coach Bocock [1 year]: 5-2-1 (68.8%)
Coach Cunningham [8 years]: 43-18-9 (67.9%)
Coach Donnan [5 years]: 40-19 (67.8%) overall; 25-15 (62.5%) SEC
Coach McCarthy [2 years]: 6-3 (66.7%)
Coach Woodruff [6 years]: 30-16-1 (64.9%)
Coach Warner [2 years]: 7-4 (63.6%)
Coach Mehre [10 years]: 59-34-6 (62.6%) overall; 29-25-5 (53.3%) SEC
Coach Butts [22 years]: 140-86-9 (61.5%) overall; 66-60-5 (52.3%) SEC
Coach Goff [7 years]: 46-34-1 (57.4%) overall; 24-28-1 (46.2%) SEC
Coach Hunt [1 year]: 5-4-1 (55.0%) overall; 1-2-1 (37.5%) SEC
Coach Brown [1 year]: 2-2-1 (50.0%)
Coach Herty [1 year]: 1-1 (50.0%)
Coach Whitney [2 years]: 6-7-2 (46.7%)
Coach Reynolds [2 years]: 5-7-3 (43.3%)
Coach Saussey [1 year]: 2-3-1 (41.7%)
Coach Griffith [3 years]: 10-16-2 (39.2%) overall; 6-12-1 (34.2%) SEC
Coaches Coulson/Dobson [1 year]: 2-4-2 (37.5%)
Coach Jones [1 year]: 2-4 (33.3%)
Coach Dickinson [2 years]: 4-9 (30.8%)
Coach Barnard [1 year]: 1-5 (16.7%)

*****
some good other stuff..

after beating lsu saturday mark richt is now 4-4 against them.

3-2 against bama

8-4 against auburn

11-1 against tech

8-4 against tennessee

florida is the only hurdle and we are going to beat them this year for the 3rd time in a row.

beat tennessee this week and the all time series will be 20-21-2 and we can tie it up next year.

we have tied up the auburn series 54-54-8 and can take the lead this year.

if we can take the series lead on tennessee over the next few years and the auburn series to me those will be 2 of the best accomplishments of the richt era.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Well,,,,,


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2013)

there are those honest, but unknowing, Bulldawg fans that would lead us down the path taken by the Vols.  
Wningest coach in school history, and still winning ?  Fire him. I have heard more than one Vol fan say they wish they could have had ol Fat Phil back...especially about Dooleys 2nd year.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 7, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> there are those honest, but unknowing, Bulldawg fans that would lead us down the path taken by the Vols.
> Wningest coach in school history, and still winning ?  Fire him. I have heard more than one Vol fan say they wish they could have had ol Fat Phil back...especially about Dooleys 2nd year.



those fans are not too bright,...Dooley, rebuilt that program...he did not get a chance to finish, but Butch Jones will do a great job, that place was a train wreck form the administration on down.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Found this on another forum,, Just some food for thought.
> 
> Just shows how great of a tenure mark richt has had in Athens.  I found this on a site.
> 
> ...



before you get all warm and fuzzy, bear in mind, the 3 wins vs. BAMA came while BAMA was on probation with limited scholarships, UT has been in shamble for 7 seasons, GT, well, be honest...and Auburn, the last 3 years has been a joke.

This may be Richt's year, but until he gets to the dance, and wins...but a move now would be absolutely foolish.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> before you get all warm and fuzzy, bear in mind, the 3 wins vs. BAMA came while BAMA was on probation with limited scholarships, UT has been in shamble for 7 seasons, GT, well, be honest...and Auburn, the last 3 years has been a joke.
> 
> This may be Richt's year, but until he gets to the dance, and wins...but a move now would be absolutely foolish.



I think Richt is the man for UGA. I don't mind losing to quality opponents or even not going to the NC. My biggest problem is not making ease of teams that we are obviously better than. Our starters have played every quarter this year if they haven't gotten hurt. That is a joke. When a guy comes in for a guy that gets hurt, it's hard to expect much.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2013)

View Post
"before you get all warm and fuzzy, bear in mind, the 3 wins vs. BAMA came while BAMA was on probation with limited scholarships, UT has been in shamble for 7 seasons, GT, well, be honest...and Auburn, the last 3 years has been a joke."

A win is a win is a win.  W's in the column is all anyone will remember 20 years down the road.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 7, 2013)

riprap said:


> I think Richt is the man for UGA. I don't mind losing to quality opponents or even not going to the NC. My biggest problem is not making ease of teams that we are obviously better than. Our starters have played every quarter this year if they haven't gotten hurt. That is a joke. When a guy comes in for a guy that gets hurt, it's hard to expect much.



I hear ya.
I noticed last year, Right kept the first teamers in deep into the game as well.
I think that I agree with you, get the young guys in early as possible, if you've got a 17 point lead over an inferior opponent, then you should be able to get the young guys some valuable playing time.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 7, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> View Post
> "before you get all warm and fuzzy, bear in mind, the 3 wins vs. BAMA came while BAMA was on probation with limited scholarships, UT has been in shamble for 7 seasons, GT, well, be honest...and Auburn, the last 3 years has been a joke."
> 
> A win is a win is a win.  W's in the column is all anyone will remember 20 years down the road.



True,...but as it relates to the evaluation of a  coach's performance against quality opponents, then this fact has a lot of merit.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll go a bit further, just like Murray, Richt has been saddled with the perception that he can't "win the big one",...so just like Murray, Richt will have to do it before folks outside the dawg nation give him his due.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

This has nothing to fo with who is coaching where or when richt beat the said team. Its about uga its program history n winning %. If a team is down u should beat them luke UT the last 4 years. Richt has beat bama pre saban n his forst year. Also not many sec coaches have beaten saban more than once on bamas current run..... This is for the uga fans that think richt sucks n ge should go. Until i can start making McGarity decisions for him im glad richt is a dawg. Also richt had one the dumbest ad in college fb for a few years n evans too..... McGarity has helped changed the culture. Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 7, 2013)

*dear god!!!*

please!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

Thats right Moe!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> This has nothing to fo with who is coaching where or when richt beat the said team. Its about uga its program history n winning %. If a team is down u should beat them luke UT the last 4 years. Richt has beat bama pre saban n his forst year. Also not many sec coaches have beaten saban more than once on bamas current run..... This is for the uga fans that think richt sucks n ge should go. Until i can start making McGarity decisions for him im glad richt is a dawg. Also richt had one the dumbest ad in college fb for a few years n evans too..... McGarity has helped changed the culture. Go Dawgs!



dang bro,,...you been eatin fried chicken??? what's with the spelling? greasy fingers?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> dang bro,,...you been eatin fried chicken??? what's with the spelling? greasy fingers?


I turned auto correct off a long time ago as im sure everyone knew but now my fat thumbs get me. Im sure by now yall can figure out what im trying to say......


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dang it! I again opened this silly thread. Again, coming from a Bama fan, I have no idea how a dawg could want Richt fired. Unreal to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Dang it! I again opened this silly thread. Again, coming from a Bama fan, I have no idea how a dawg could want Richt fired. Unreal to me.



Only those that feel THEY could do a better job and the ONES that think they know all things UGA. Gets pretty old and just rediculous......


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Dang it! I again opened this silly thread. Again, coming from a Bama fan, I have no idea how a dawg could want Richt fired. Unreal to me.



Always room for improvement but overall CMR has been great for our program. If we could stop someone it would be nice!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2013)

I like CMR, think we could have done a lot worse. I do wish he would react sooner too some of the issues we have with assistants sometimes, but what do I know, I was all for giving Grantham the big raise a while back. He knows a lot more about what is going on that I could ever dream of.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 19, 2013)

The man who has character and builds great young men has struck again. 

Pastor Mark Richt took his youth group to Nashville this weekend for their fall retreat. They planned on getting a win, but it was not to be. Pastor Richt said that over all the weekend was a success. They were able to hammer out the schedule for the October Fall Festival, and it looks like the ladies lunchen will be a real humdinger.

Looks like Pastor Richt is giving Joel Olsteen a run for his money in the Salary department.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 19, 2013)

Mark Richt has lost control of targeting penalties!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of targeting penalties!


Injuries too?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2013)

Nah....he has just lost control over Huntdawg. Seriously tho.....CMR stays but I would bet cash CTG is unemployed come December. And FWIW.....even my wife said that right now the SEC is a fruit basket turn over! Vols over USCe?! OM about to beat LSU! A&M falling to Auburn?! All of these freak injuries on UGA...that aint normal dude. Weird day man.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know Kirby Smart's phone number? It is time to start thinking about our future and this man Knows DEFENSE !!! Defense WINS Championships  !!!!


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> Does anyone know Kirby Smart's phone number? It is time to start thinking about our future and this man Knows DEFENSE !!! Defense WINS Championships  !!!!



2 SEC Championships in 13 years.  Would Florida, Florida State, Miami, Auburn, LSU, Alabama, LSU, Texas, USC, Ohio State, etc keep a coach around for 13 years with 2 Conference titles, and the last one was 8 years ago.

I say Charlie Strong or Kirby Smart.


----------



## gnarlyone (Oct 20, 2013)

*What sums it up*

In the last 13 years, the SAME thing that the Georgia fans said 8,6,2 years ago in their whinning and excuses is the same thing they are saying this year and will be the same 5 years from now if they keep him...The problems Georgia has are things that are ironed out and adjusted in  the first few years of a new coach, not 13 years down the road...


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 20, 2013)

gnarlyone said:


> In the last 13 years, the SAME thing that the Georgia fans said 8,6,2 years ago in their whinning and excuses is the same thing they are saying this year and will be the same 5 years from now if they keep him...The problems Georgia has are things that are ironed out and adjusted in  the first few years of a new coach, not 13 years down the road...



Amen.  Finally someone not blinded by their love for the coach, rather than love for the program.


----------

